# BWV 1005 Allegro Assai on a Strat



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi everyone, Here's my latest Bach piece on a strat, BWV 1005 Allegro Assai. 






Hope you all enjoy it,

Chris


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Bachololic said:


> Hi everyone, Here's my latest Bach piece on a strat, BWV 1005 Allegro Assai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Vally and fnDan


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I like how it just sounds cool, and isn't stretched out or over done--nicely played that way.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

zontar said:


> I like how it just sounds cool, and isn't stretched out or over done--nicely played that way.


Thanks Sean.


----------

